

Overtone 0.8.0 Released - rogerallen
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/overtone/tL-9YUFm28E

======
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
I’m floored.

While I was interested in programmatic synthesis, I stopped because I found
the languages (e.g. Max/MSP, pd, SuperCollider, et al.) too obtrusive. The
examples are a pleasure to read:

    
    
      (defn chord-progression-time []
        (let [time (now)]
          (at time (play-chord (chord :C4 :major)))
          (at (+ 2000 time) (play-chord (chord :G3 :major)))
          (at (+ 3000 time) (play-chord (chord :F3 :sus4)))
          (at (+ 4300 time) (play-chord (chord :F3 :major)))
          (at (+ 5000 time) (play-chord (chord :G3 :major)))))

